# What is the best feeders for hens.



## charleselam25 (7 mo ago)

Hello,
Is there anyone who has a feeders` formula for hens that can boost the production of eggs?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A well balanced, clean feed with all the vitamins and minerals is the best feed. The challenge is, you're in another country and we don't know what is available to you.


----------



## Lillith (10 mo ago)

Something labeled "Layer Feed" would be your best option, as it would have a formula optimized for layers. I don't know what specifically is available in your area.


----------



## charleselam25 (7 mo ago)

Lillith said:


> Something labeled "Layer Feed" would be your best option, as it would have a formula optimized for layers. I don't know what specifically is available in your area.


Probably, bags of layer feeds are available...p


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

